# Anyone have a fish trap I can borrow?



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the oh so fun task of removing all 15 fish from my reef this weekend. Unfortunately a coral I did not QT must have had ich.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have eric's fishtrap but I am out of town until next week. If you don;t find one I can arrange to get it to you. 

Good luck, that totally sucks!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, if I don't find one sooner I may wait, or just drain the tank depending on if any other fish show spots. So far just my Achilles but he's obviously the most sensitive. From now on everything will wait 72 days before entering my tank!

Catching them will suck for sure, but housing them while the tank is fallow is going to be even worse. I'm going to buy some kiddie pools for tank transfers then split up my fish between my QT tank and my 90 gallon garden eel tank. It's not ideal to put my 2 tangs in a 3 foot tank for 2 months but they're the only big bioload fish I have the smaller guys should be okay with sponge filters until the tank is once again ready for fish.

You don't hear about this too often but once in a while it does come up. It's always in the back of my mind that every single time I add anything to my tank I'm risking everyone's lives. I qt all my fish properly, I semi properly qt my inverts (usually for just 30 days) but only dip corals and hope for the best.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll have a look in my basement. I think there is a distinct possibility that someone I lent mine to hasn't returned it (I've lost track).


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

In my search for extra powerheads and heaters I managed to find a critter keeper which should work as a trap. Will update this weekend.


----------

